# Vandy Vape Pulse 2



## blujeenz (9/5/20)

TonyB informs us that the Pulse 2 squonk is ready for market, at the 1:44min mark in the vid.

Anybody have grapevine/ birdy tweets on more detail? dual or single cell etc

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Roodt (8/7/20)

Saw this on the instagram this morning.

http://www.vandyvape.com/mod/mod/pulse-V2-BF-95w-box-mod/

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Timwis (8/7/20)

It's a single 21700 device type C USB and a few other upgrades!




http://www.vandyvape.com/mod/mod/pulse-V2-BF-95w-box-mod/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## adriaanh (8/7/20)



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/7/20)

Nice mod. I like the rounder edges and "waterproof" board.

I disagree where he says it has bottom fill done right. 

The Revenant Delta had bottom fill done right a couple of years ago. Just push and squeeze. I have been using it for many hundreds of mls. Never spilled a drop and no leaks.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (8/7/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Nice mod. I like the rounder edges and "waterproof" board.
> 
> I disagree where he says it has bottom fill done right.
> 
> The Revenant Delta had bottom fill done right a couple of years ago. Just push and squeeze. I have been using it for many hundreds of mls. Never spilled a drop and no leaks.


Keep hold of that, there were so few made our Delta's will be worth quite a bit in a few years while the Topside will be two a penny!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/7/20)

Timwis said:


> Keep hold of that, there were so few made our Delta's will be worth quite a bit in a few years while the Topside will be two a penny!



I agree. I have brought it back into rotation during lock-down. I dread the day that the mod dies. I would never sell it. If a better fill system is ever invented I will still keep it alongside the new system.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi (8/7/20)

Really like this mod. It's what I've been saying since the Topside came out, the bottle belongs underneath the RDA. Don't overthink that part.

My 2 80w has been running daily for almost 2 years now. Starting to get a few niggles so it might be time to replace it.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## X-Calibre786 (8/7/20)

I love my Pulse 80W. Only problem is that it cannot take 21700 and is only limited to 20700. I would definitely buy this mod. Seems like they've made it better in every way.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## adriaanh (8/7/20)

https://www.3fvape.com/vv-vw-mod/45...-Pulse-V2-Mod&utm_content=banner#.XwWVgChLhPY

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MunG (8/7/20)

I have both the 80W and the 21700 X version, some of my favorite devices !
I hope to see this locally some day !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Johan Marais (6/8/20)

Hi ...... Been waiting for this MOD for a while now as the Pulse BF's was discontinued. Does any of the local suppliers have stock yet?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KarlDP (26/8/20)

Johan Marais said:


> Hi ...... Been waiting for this MOD for a while now as the Pulse BF's was discontinued. Does any of the local suppliers have stock yet?


Just bumping. Also interested.


----------



## Johan Marais (31/8/20)

Anyone have stock in this yet?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faheem777 (31/8/20)

Seen they have auto firing issues


----------



## baksteen8168 (31/8/20)

Faheem777 said:


> Seen they have auto firing issues

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 3


----------



## Silver (31/8/20)

Damn that sucks

I missed the first Pulse - was dithering too much
I need a regulated squonker in my vape cave...

Hope they can sort this issue out

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Adephi (31/8/20)

I also saw on a review this morning about the issue. It's more of a sticky fire button than an auto fire problem. At least its not the board.

But TonyB is aware of it and Vandy Vape are replacing faulty ones.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## klipdrifter (31/8/20)

Adephi said:


> I also saw on a review this morning about the issue. It's more of a sticky fire button than an auto fire problem. At least its not the board.
> 
> But TonyB is aware of it and Vandy Vape are replacing faulty ones.


The problem with this is, if we buy local replacing it is not that easy

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Motheo (18/9/20)

did they which color is giving auto firing issues? I'm thinking of getting it but not sure if i should wait

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## klipdrifter (18/9/20)

Motheo said:


> did they which color is giving auto firing issues? I'm thinking of getting it but not sure if i should wait


Hi man

I don't think it will be on a specific color. I watched multiple videos with different colors having the issue. So maybe wait a few weeks/months until the first batch that were produced are sold. As far as I know they fixed the issue later on so I believe the next batch of these will be okay to buy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Christos (18/9/20)

No issues on my side.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (18/9/20)

Christos said:


> No issues on my side.
> View attachment 208013


It is a thing of beauty!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (18/9/20)

Christos said:


> No issues on my side.
> View attachment 208013



lovely photo @Christos
Couldn’t make up my mind on the colour I preferred 
But this photo has swung me back to my initial hunch - ie this one of yours 
That black looks really good and the pattern and finish is unusual in a nice way

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Silver (18/9/20)

PS @Christos 
Have you managed to drain the 21700 battery yet?
Hehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (18/9/20)

Silver said:


> lovely photo @Christos
> Couldn’t make up my mind on the colour I preferred
> But this photo has swung me back to my initial hunch - ie this one of yours
> That black looks really good and the pattern and finish is unusual in a nice way


You won't go wrong with the G10. Been using mine the whole day. Zero issues and feels very good in the hand. The textured "scales" are quite nice.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Christos (19/9/20)

Silver said:


> PS @Christos
> Have you managed to drain the 21700 battery yet?
> Hehe


I did at 2 bottles. 

553 draws seems like a great place for a single battery

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Christos (19/9/20)

BioHAZarD said:


> You won't go wrong with the G10. Been using mine the whole day. Zero issues and feels very good in the hand. The textured "scales" are quite nice.


Just mind the bottom fill. I found a touch of moisture but not sure if it was eliquid or water trapped in the pull tab thing because I washed the bottle. Have washed and dried and will see if it continues. 

At the worst case scenario, the 8ml bfx bottles I have fit perfectly so I may consider this as an option but I think the issue was me being absent minded.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Christos (19/9/20)

If I throw some assumptions in here as some draws were 2s and some 1s and say it was 553 1 second draws, I’m roughly at a full 9 minutes of continuous use. Not that it’s important but imagine a full 9 minutes non stop!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rey_Rey (19/9/20)

Christos said:


> No issues on my side.
> View attachment 208013


Is that the Asgard mini?

Got the same setup and loving it.
Was using the dotmod 100w so was worried about the size difference a bit but must say it is quite comfortable.

Only issue is I feel like I'm flying through juice then when using the dotmod, maybe it's the 1ml difference

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos (19/9/20)

Rey_Rey said:


> Is that the Asgard mini?
> 
> Got the same setup and loving it.
> Was using the dotmod 100w so was worried about the size difference a bit but must say it is quite comfortable.
> ...


No it’s a narca without it’s cap

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (19/9/20)

Christos said:


> I did at 2 bottles.
> View attachment 208066
> 
> 553 draws seems like a great place for a single battery



thats music to my ears @Christos 
I think this is my next purchase !

just need to find a good MTL BF RDA for it

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Adephi (19/9/20)

Silver said:


> thats music to my ears @Christos
> I think this is my next purchase !
> 
> just need to find a good MTL BF RDA for it



Time to get that Vapefly Galaxies MTL RDTA you've been eyeing.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos (19/9/20)

Silver said:


> thats music to my ears @Christos
> I think this is my next purchase !
> 
> just need to find a good MTL BF RDA for it


https://inkdvapor.co.za/product/tanks/mtl-tanks/berserker-v2-mtl-rda/
 although I have no experience with the beserker...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (19/9/20)

Christos said:


> https://inkdvapor.co.za/product/tanks/mtl-tanks/berserker-v2-mtl-rda/
> although I have no experience with the beserker...


Mixed reviews... I'm still on the fence with that one

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (19/9/20)

Thanks @Adephi 

and @Christos & @BioHAZarD 

appreciate the insights

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (19/9/20)

Don't you have an OL16 @Silver? Top class MTL RDA!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (20/9/20)

Silver said:


> thats music to my ears @Christos
> I think this is my next purchase !
> 
> just need to find a good MTL BF RDA for it



Geek Vape Ammit MTL RDA... brilliant little 22mm. Top airflow is a win too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (20/9/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Don't you have an OL16 @Silver? Top class MTL RDA!



I do, you right @Dela Rey Steyn !
I used it for restricted lung and it is top class
But since I moved to MTL exclusively from beginning of this year I forgot about it!
I think it can be setup nicely for MTL, I think I tried it once, but didn’t continue with that
so thanks for the reminder

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Silver (20/9/20)

Silver said:


> I do, you right @Dela Rey Steyn !
> I used it for restricted lung and it is top class
> But since I moved to MTL exclusively from beginning of this year I forgot about it!
> I think it can be setup nicely for MTL, I think I tried it once, but didn’t continue with that
> so thanks for the reminder



lol, am embarrassed I forgot I had an OL16
Had to be reminded by a fellow forumite , lol

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (20/9/20)

Silver said:


> lol, am embarrassed I forgot I had an OL16
> Had to be reminded by a fellow forumite , lol


As much as I love my Ol16 I think the poor little atty will look a tad funny on the Pulse 2 lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (20/9/20)

OL16 on the OG mech Pulse:

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (20/9/20)

BioHAZarD said:


> As much as I love my Ol16 I think the poor little atty will look a tad funny on the Pulse 2 lol



I know what you mean
It’s a bit small
But if it works then that’s cool

Reactions: Agree 3


----------

